# Daniel Fast Recipes



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

Please post your pics here to help give ideas to those who may be struggling to know what to eat.  Whether you are eating completely raw or eating raw and cooked foods.

Thanks.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

@Prudent1

This is day 3 for me and now I'm not very hungry.  I know I must eat  though, so I made a nice salad for breakfast this morning and sweetened  up my water with sliced fresh strawberries






Spinach, Lettuce, Tomatoes, Strawberries, Blueberries, Cilantro.  I  sprinkled a little sea salt and then some olive oil with a dash of  Braggs ACV






 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
My dinner...I eat at 4pm daily.




Vegetarian Pinto Beans with Jasmine Whole Grain Brown Rice seasoned with  homemade sofrito, diced tomatos (I cooked with rice) a little curry and sea salt.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Jan 3, 2013)

The last time I did this fast I modified my chili recipe to be Daniel friendly.

 2 (40 ounce) cans chili/kidney beans, drained - or in whatever amount the can comes in just add it up until it is 80 oz. total so you may need more cans depending on the size of the can.
 2 (28 ounce) cans diced tomatoes with juice
 1 (6 ounce) can tomato paste
 1 large yellow onion, chopped
 5 stalks celery, chopped
 2 green bell pepper, seeded and chopped
 1 red bell pepper, seeded and chopped
 4 green chile peppers, seeded and chopped (I use poblano peppers).
 2 jalapenos (options)
 1/4 cup chili powder
 1 tablespoon minced garlic
 1 tablespoon dried oregano
 2 teaspoons ground cumin
 2 teaspoon dried basil
 2 teaspoon salt
 2 teaspoon ground black pepper
 2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
 1 teaspoon paprika


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Jan 3, 2013)

I came across this guide online and I might try some of her recipes.

http://r.b5z.net/i/u/10115688/f/Recipes_-_Daniel_Fast_Recipes_Near_and_Fast_copy.pdf


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

letskeepntouch said:


> The last time I did this fast I modified my chili recipe to be Daniel friendly.
> 
> 2 (40 ounce) cans chili/kidney beans, drained - or in whatever amount the can comes in just add it up until it is 80 oz. total so you may need more cans depending on the size of the can.
> 2 (28 ounce) cans diced tomatoes with juice
> ...


 Sounds delicious



letskeepntouch said:


> I came across this guide online and I might try some of her recipes.
> 
> http://r.b5z.net/i/u/10115688/f/Recipes_-_Daniel_Fast_Recipes_Near_and_Fast_copy.pdf


I'm going to check it out now!  Thanks so much!

ETA: Ok, I checked it out and she has some really good recipes.  I did notice though that in some recipes she allowed fructose sugar, honey, fat free milk and grated cheese.  I think that would set back some who are on this fast...just my thoughts.


----------



## Tyra (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for this! Consecrations begins next Monday for us and I am desperate. I was bad last year.
I have nothing to contribute. Hopefully I will soon.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

Tyra said:


> Thanks so much for this! Consecrations begins next Monday for us and I am desperate. I was bad last year.
> *I have nothing to contribute. Hopefully I will soon*.


You will


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sounds delicious
> 
> I'm going to check it out now!  Thanks so much!
> 
> ETA: Ok, I checked it out and she has some really good recipes.  I did notice though that in some recipes she allowed fructose sugar, honey, fat free milk and grated cheese.  I think that would set back some who are on this fast...just my thoughts.



I agree, that's why I said "some" but I should have clarified.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Jan 3, 2013)

Texas Caviar

 2 (15.8 ounce) cans black-eyed peas, drained
 1 (14.5 ounce) can petite diced tomatoes, drained
 2 fresh medium jalapenos, stemmed, seeded and minced
 1 small onion, cut into small dice
 1/2 yellow bell pepper, stemmed, seeded and cut into small dice
 1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
 6 tablespoons vinegar
 6 tablespoons olive oil (not extra virgin)
 1/2 teaspoon salt
 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
 1 teaspoon dried oregano
 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin

Toss it all together and let it sit refrigerated for two hours.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Please post your pics here to help give ideas to those who may be struggling to know what to eat.  Whether you are eating completely raw or eating raw and cooked foods.
> 
> Thanks.



Thank you for this thread.  Your strawberry / spinach salad is beautiful.   

I'm going to share your recipes with my family when our Church in Florida begins our Fast next Sunday.    I appreciate this very much.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

letskeepntouch said:


> The last time I did this fast I modified my chili recipe to be Daniel friendly.
> 
> 2 (40 ounce) cans chili/kidney beans, drained - or in whatever amount the can comes in just add it up until it is 80 oz. total so you may need more cans depending on the size of the can.
> 2 (28 ounce) cans diced tomatoes with juice
> ...




"Daniel Friendly"   

Love it...   

Thanks letskeepntouch


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Got my red beans simmering overnight. Yeah buddy!! I can literally eat beans with anything.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you for this thread.  Your strawberry / spinach salad is beautiful.
> 
> I'm going to share your recipes with my family when our Church in Florida begins our Fast next Sunday.    I appreciate this very much.


Thanks, sis....it was delicious.  I look forward to the recipes...I'm finding that making food without meat is actually very rewarding to me.



WhipEffectz1 said:


> Got my red beans simmering overnight. Yeah buddy!! I can literally eat beans with anything.


...oh gosh, that sounds good!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's my dinner...made a nice pot of it!






Vegetable soup with: corn on cob, spinach, carrots, potatoes, green onions, cilantro, celery and fresh lime juice.  So delicious....


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Jan 4, 2013)

1 tablespoon olive oil
 1 large onion, chopped
 1 stalk celery, chopped
 2 carrots, chopped
 4 cloves garlic, chopped
 2 tablespoons chili powder
 1 tablespoon ground cumin
 1 pinch black pepper
 4 cups vegetable broth
 4 (15 ounce) cans black beans
 1 (15 ounce) can whole kernel corn
 1 (14.5 ounce) can crushed tomatoes

Directions

Heat oil in a large pot over medium-high heat. Saute onion, celery, carrots and garlic for 5 minutes. Season with chili powder, cumin, and black pepper; cook for 1 minute. Stir in vegetable broth, 2 cans of beans, and corn. Bring to a boil.

Meanwhile, in a food processor or blender, process remaining 2 cans beans and tomatoes until smooth. Stir into boiling soup mixture, reduce heat to medium, and simmer for 15 minutes.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2013)

letskeepntouch said:


> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 1 large onion, chopped
> 1 stalk celery, chopped
> 2 carrots, chopped
> ...


Thanks for giving actual recipes...sounds good!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lentil and Carrot soup


----------



## sapphire74 (Jan 5, 2013)

Crockpot Vegetable Soup


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 6, 2013)

Oatmeal with Blueberry and cinnamon
Oatmeal cooked with Unsweetened Almond Milk


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 6, 2013)

Whole Wheat Spaghetti with Cauliflower, Chickpeas, and Garlic






6 garlic cloves, chopped (about 1/4 cup)
1/2 teaspoon dried hot red pepper flakes
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil plus additional for drizzling
2 (10-ounce) packages frozen chopped califlower (not thawed)
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 (15-ounce) can chickpeas, rinsed and drained
1/2 pound whole-wheat spaghetti

Accompaniments:  lemon wedges (optional)
Cook garlic and red pepper flakes in oil in a 12-inch heavy skillet over moderate heat, stirring, until garlic is golden, about 1 minute. Add cauliflower and salt and cook, breaking up frozen chunks and stirring occasionally, until cauliflower is thawed and crisp-tender, 5 to 7 minutes. Stir in chickpeas and cook until heated through.
Cook pasta in a 6- to 8-quart pot of boiling salted water until al dente. Reserve 1/2 cup pasta cooking water, then drain pasta in a colander. Add pasta and reserved cooking water to broccoli and chickpeas in skillet and cook over moderate heat, tossing, until combined well. Serve drizzled with additional olive oil.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 6, 2013)

Black Bean Soup with Cumin and Jalapeño






For this I short-cutted the jalapenos by buying a can of petite tomatoes with chile peppers already in it. 

Topped with Spring Onions and Cilantro

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 onion, chopped
1 carrot, chopped
4 garlic cloves, chopped
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 to 2 teaspoons chopped jalapeño chile with seeds, divided
2 15- to 16-ounce cans black beans, undrained
1 15-ounce can petite diced tomatoes in juice
1 1/2 cups low-salt veggie broth

Chopped fresh cilantro
Chopped green onions

Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium-high heat. Add onion, carrot, and garlic; sauté until vegetables begin to soften, about 6 minutes. Mix in cumin and 1 teaspoon jalapeño. Add beans, tomatoes with juice, and broth; bring soup to boil. Reduce heat to medium, cover, and cook until carrots are tender, about 15 minutes. Transfer 3 cups of soup to blender and puree until smooth. Return puree to pot. Simmer soup until slightly thickened, about 15 minutes. Season to taste with salt, pepper, and remaining 1 teaspoon jalapeño, if desired.

Ladle soup into bowls. Pass cilantro, green onions,


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm coming back to study this thread, I didn't know you could have beans and oatmeal on this fast!  The recipes look awesome! BBL when  I'm not 

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lymegreen said:


> Oatmeal with Blueberry and cinnamon
> Oatmeal cooked with Unsweetened Almond Milk



How did it taste?


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 7, 2013)

naturalgyrl5199

I liked it.  I wasn't sure what the cinnamon would do but it is good.   I usually mix apple with cinnamon but didn't have any chopped apples. 

Today I had the same thing for breakfast a handful of mixed nuts for lunch 

Modified Post to correct meal recipe for dinner below...... 

Whole Wheat Crakers or Unleavened Bread with Peanut Butter and Tomatoes (salt & pepper)


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Lentil and Carrot soup






sapphire74 said:


> Crockpot Vegetable Soup






Lymegreen said:


> Oatmeal with Blueberry and cinnamon
> Oatmeal cooked with Unsweetened Almond Milk






Lymegreen said:


> Whole Wheat Spaghetti with Cauliflower, Chickpeas, and Garlic
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Lymegreen said:


> Black Bean Soup with Cumin and Jalapeño
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Lymegreen said:


> @naturalgyrl5199
> 
> I liked it.  I wasn't sure what the cinnamon would do but it is good.   I usually mix apple with cinnamon but didn't have any chopped apples.
> 
> ...


Sis, this looks delicious, but I don't think you can have bread of any kind, even if its whole wheat.  You can have whole grain crackers though.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

Whole Grain pasta with tomatoes, chopped garlic, parsley, green onions, olive oil, sea salt and fresh ground pepper.    Delicious


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis, this looks delicious, but I don't think you can have bread of any kind, even if its whole wheat.  You can have whole grain crackers though.



Oh Noo!!  I was so proud of comin up with this one.  erplexed  I just ran back and looked at the bread it is Whole Grain and Nut Bread.  But if I can't eat that either I will refrain for the remainder of the fast and stick to whole grain crackers - or so something marked unleavened bread.

ETA: aw I didn't know the difference between unleavened and leavened bread.  I know now.

Thanks!


----------



## SweetSunshine (Jan 8, 2013)

letskeepntouch said:


> The last time I did this fast I modified my chili recipe to be Daniel friendly.
> 
> 2 (40 ounce) cans chili/kidney beans, drained - or in whatever amount the can comes in just add it up until it is 80 oz. total so you may need more cans depending on the size of the can.
> 2 (28 ounce) cans diced tomatoes with juice
> ...




This is pretty much the only way I eat chili ( I call it my infamous Veggie Chili lol).  The only things I do differently is add zucchini, potatoes, and pinto beans.  I substitute the celery for frozen corn.   I don't use chili peppers or jalapenos, but use a can of Rotel tomatoes instead.  

Seriously, every meat lover that I've let taste the chili has raved about it, and they don't notice the meat is not even present.  It's an amazing recipe that I eat year round!  Excellent choice


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

Lymegreen said:


> Oh Noo!!  I was so proud of comin up with this one.  erplexed  I just ran back and looked at the bread it is Whole Grain and Nut Bread.  But if I can't eat that either I will refrain for the remainder of the fast and stick to whole grain crackers - or so something marked unleavened bread.
> 
> ETA: aw I didn't know the difference between unleavened and leavened bread.  I know now.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I made sure to find out before I began this fast.  I love the Wasa Crisp Bread which is actually a cracker and goes great with peanut butter...that's my snack!  It's really crunchy which I love crunch.  I checked it out and this is fine on the Daniel Fast.  It only has 60 cals and no sugar!


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, I made sure to find out before I began this fast.  I love the Wasa Crisp Bread which is actually a cracker and goes great with peanut butter...that's my snack!  It's really crunchy which I love crunch.  I checked it out and this is fine on the Daniel Fast.  It only has 60 cals and no sugar!



Thanks!  ok  I think I will look for this when I go to the grocery.  I think I could use this with my bean soup.   


Today I found this recipe for unleavened Pita Bread.  I was thinking about just making this from scratch:



> Pita Bread - Unleavened
> Great for an easy hummus platter or for a bread substitute for stews and soups
> # of Servings: 6 - 8" Pitas
> Ingredients
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

Lymegreen said:


> Thanks!  ok  I think I will look for this when I go to the grocery.  I think I could use this with my bean soup.
> 
> 
> Today I found this recipe for unleavened Pita Bread.  I was thinking about just making this from scratch:


Cool!

Let me know how it comes out.  

ETA: I might just make them too....need to get some whole grain flour


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Cool!
> 
> Let me know how it comes out.
> 
> ETA: I might just make them too....need to get some whole grain flour


  I feel like I went on an adventure!  It was a serious challenge finding unleavened bread.  I eventually came home with this: 







I also found some Whole Wheat Flour.   






I saw, but didn't buy, a grain and whole wheat flour mix because it was marketed as pasty flour.   The Whole Wheat Flour seems like it would make bread. 

I think I'm back on track!   I will be sure to post pics later.   I've learned so much from this site and appreciate the help.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice....I have this one too and its so much lighter than the other, but I like them both.

Let me know how you like the flour.  I think I'm at the point where I will be going on a full fast for a few days, so I won't be posting pics of food but I will come in and check out your recipes!

I'm glad you are doing well....you bless me everytime I come into this thread! 



Lymegreen said:


> I feel like I went on an adventure!  It was a serious challenge finding unleavened bread.  I eventually came home with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 10, 2013)

For a really delicious snack (or meal) smash a whole Avocado.  Cut up half of a tomato...juice from half of lime and some salt and pepper to taste.  Here I have a Wasa Crisp cracker with it and it was delicious!!!


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> For a really delicious snack (or meal) smash a whole Avocado.  Cut up half of a tomato...juice from half of lime and some salt and pepper to taste.  Here I have a Wasa Crisp cracker with it and it was delicious!!!



This has been my snack all week but I eat it with plain rice cakes. It's yummy!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 11, 2013)

Reminiscing said:


> This has been my snack all week but I eat it with plain rice cakes. It's yummy!


I forgot we can eat rice cakes...putting it on my shopping list!


----------



## foxee (Jan 15, 2013)

I came across a pinterest board full of Daniel Fast friendly recipes.  My menus are already starting to get redundant so I'm going to test a few of them out.

http://pinterest.com/liciadag/daniel-fast/


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 15, 2013)

I made Vegetable Lo Mein last night and it was amazing!!!  I will definitely keep making it after the fast.  The recipe and link is below.  I substituted the chicken broth with vegetable broth and I used brown rice spaghetti instead of regular spaghetti.  Oh and I didn't use the chow mein noodles.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/vegetable-lo-mein-delight/

Ingredients:
8 ounces angel hair pasta
3/4 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 tablespoon cornstarch
2 tablespoons canola oil
1 3/4 cups chopped celery

1 3/4 cups sliced fresh mushrooms
1 3/4 cups sliced red bell peppers
1/2 cup sliced onion
2 cups bean sprouts
2 cups snow peas
1 cup chow mein noodles
Directions:
1. 	Bring a pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add angel hair pasta and cook for 3 to 5 minutes or until al dente; drain.
2. 	In a small bowl, whisk together the chicken broth, soy sauce, and cornstarch.
3. 	Heat the oil in a wok over medium-high heat. Stir in the celery, mushrooms, peppers, and onion, and cook about 3 minutes. Add the broth mixture, bean sprouts, and snow peas. Continue to cook and stir about 5 minutes, until vegetables are tender but crisp.
4. 	In a large bowl, toss together the cooked pasta and the vegetable mixture. Top with chow mein noodles to serve.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2013)

foxee said:


> I came across a pinterest board full of Daniel Fast friendly recipes.  My menus are already starting to get redundant so I'm going to test a few of them out.
> 
> http://pinterest.com/liciadag/daniel-fast/


 you saved me girl...lol

I already made two things on that board...loving the recipes!

Thank you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2013)

Reminiscing said:


> I made Vegetable Lo Mein last night and it was amazing!!!  I will definitely keep making it after the fast.  The recipe and link is below.  I substituted the chicken broth with vegetable broth and I used brown rice spaghetti instead of regular spaghetti.  Oh and I didn't use the chow mein noodles.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/vegetable-lo-mein-delight/
> 
> ...


Ooooohhhhh...this sounds sooooooo good!!!

Does Soy Sauce have sugar in it?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2013)

-----------------


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm making these right now....I need a snack right about now and this looks perfect!!!


 


                           I'm addicted to banana chips but hate all the  extras in the store bought version, will have to try these -- Slice  banana into thin chips, dip in lemon juice, and spread on a cookie  sheet. Bake for 2 hours @ 200 degrees and flip. Bake for another 1.5-2  hours or until crisp. (They wont be totally crisp in the oven, but will  harden as they cool)  IMPORTANT STEP:  Spray the cookie sheet with PAM

ETA: Ok, made them and they are good.  I suggest not slicing them too thin because some of them came out a little rubbery, but its such a great treat when you want something sweet without having anything with sugar in it...delicious.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm going to make this too.....  My dh would love these...he is a potato man!

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2008/06/crash-hot-potatoes/


                                                              Recipe
*Crash Hot Potatoes*

                         Prep Time: 30 MinutesCook Time: 25 MinutesDifficulty: EasyServings:6                     




*Ingredients*



12 whole New Potatoes (or Other Small Round Potatoes)
3 Tablespoons Olive Oil
  Kosher Salt To Taste
  Black Pepper To Taste
  Rosemary (or Other Herbs Of Choice) To Taste
 *Preparation Instructions*

                                  Bring a pot of salted water to a boil. Add in as many potatoes as you wish to make and cook them until they are fork-tender.
 On a sheet pan, generously drizzle olive oil. Place tender potatoes  on the cookie sheet leaving plenty of room between each potato.
 With a potato masher, gently press down each potato until it slightly  mashes, rotate the potato masher 90 degrees and mash again. Brush the  tops of each crushed potato generously with more olive oil.
 Sprinkle potatoes with kosher salt, fresh ground black pepper and  fresh chopped rosemary (or chives or thyme or whatever herb you have  available.)
 Bake in a 450 degree oven for 20-25 minutes until golden brown.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2013)

Supplies Needed:


*fruit *-- whatever kind you like (except no  bananas); make sure it's good and ripe for maximum sweetness and flavor.   I like to use all kinds of citrus and berries. I also found pineapple  and watermelon to work well for flavoring water. If you don't want to  buy whole ones, many grocery stores sell small containers of pre-cut  fruit.
*herbs* -- these are optional, but many herbs are a  surprising complement to fruit flavors; almost any herb will work  depending on your personal preference
*jars or pitchers* -- I use 2 quart mason jars primarily, but any 2 quart pitcher will do. 
*fruit infusion pitcher*--I  recently purchased one of these--it's another option if you think  you'll be making infused waters regularly; a very easy, tidy way to  strain fruit from water.
*fruit infusion water bottle*--I love using this for a portable, on-the-go option.
*muddler or wooden spoon* for mashing fruit and herbs
*water* -- I use filtered water, but regular tap water is fine if yours tastes good to you
Here is the website for all the recipes for the flavor waters:

http://www.theyummylife.com/Flavored_Water


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2013)

This is a cool website called: My Fridge Food

You put in what's in your fridge and it gives you recipes.

Love it!

http://www.myfridgefood.com/index.php


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ooooohhhhh...this sounds sooooooo good!!!
> 
> Does Soy Sauce have sugar in it?



Nice & Wavy -- You know I read the label several times to make sure it was safe and that soy sauce doesn't have sugar in it but today is the first time I noticed that it has corn syrup and now I'm alarmed.  I thought soy sauce was safe because corn is a whole grain.  The fast allows whole grains and soy products, but now I'm wondering if corn syrup is considered a sweetener that we should stay away from.  What do you think?

I'm going to throw out the rest of my pasta to be safe.  God knows my heart so I'm not going to dwell on the fact that I may have slipped up on the fast.  My intentions were pure.    Sorry ladies, I didn't mean to post a recipe that's not good for the fast.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2013)

Reminiscing said:


> @Nice & Wavy -- You know I read the label several times to make sure it was safe and that soy sauce doesn't have sugar in it but today is the first time I noticed that it has corn syrup and now I'm alarmed.  I thought soy sauce was safe because corn is a whole grain.  The fast allows whole grains and soy products, but now I'm wondering if corn syrup is considered a sweetener that we should stay away from.  What do you think?
> 
> I'm going to throw out the rest of my pasta to be safe.  God knows my heart so I'm not going to dwell on the fact that I may have slipped up on the fast.  My intentions were pure.    Sorry ladies, I didn't mean to post a recipe that's not good for the fast.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....DON'T THROW OUT YOUR FOOD!!!!!!!  I just looked it up and it seems that its ok to eat.  I'm sorry, I wasn't sure either that's why I asked if it did have sugar.  I didn't mean to imply that it does.  I sure do hope you didn't throw it out cause then I will feel terrible


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....DON'T THROW OUT YOUR FOOD!!!!!!!  I just looked it up and it seems that its ok to eat.  I'm sorry, I wasn't sure either that's why I asked if it did have sugar.  I didn't mean to imply that it does.  I sure do hope you didn't throw it out cause then I will feel terrible



Nice & Wavy - Awww!  Don't feel bad.  I did throw it out but I didn't have much left anyway. I got kinda greedy for lunch  and I had lunch before I read your comment.  Your post didn't make me feel bad, I just wanted to be obedient to the fast.  I just saw throwing out the balance as more sacrifice to God.  I'll make it again after the fast to be safe.


----------



## explosiva9 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Here's my dinner...made a nice pot of it!
> 
> Vegetable soup with: corn on cob, spinach, carrots, potatoes, green onions, cilantro, celery and fresh lime juice.  So delicious....



Made this today although swapped some ingredients. Thanks.... was really yummy


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 20, 2013)

*Hi ladies, I'm here looking for more recipe options.  Here is my breakfast for today, steamed diced apples with cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg and some EVOO.  Also, spinach sauteed with garlic and portabello mushrooms.  It was all very good *


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 20, 2013)

*Dinner, I found a recipe on Pinterest and tweaked it a little, I used fresh corn from the cob as I did not have chickpeas and I left out the parmesan cheese.  The broccoli was roasted in the oven first with garlic, I chopped up the sun-dried tomatoes and tossed everything together with EVOO.






YUM!*


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 20, 2013)

JewelleNY said:


> *Dinner, I found a recipe on Pinterest and tweaked it a little, I used fresh corn from the cob as I did not have chickpeas and I left out the parmesan cheese.  The broccoli was roasted in the oven first with garlic, I chopped up the sun-dried tomatoes and tossed everything together with EVOO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds and looks good. I need to try this. What day are you on?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2013)

Reminiscing said:


> @Nice & Wavy - Awww!  Don't feel bad.  I did throw it out but I didn't have much left anyway. I got kinda greedy for lunch  and I had lunch before I read your comment.  Your post didn't make me feel bad, I just wanted to be obedient to the fast.  I just saw throwing out the balance as more sacrifice to God.  I'll make it again after the fast to be safe.


Reminiscing Ok, I don't feel so bad


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 20, 2013)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> That sounds and looks good. I need to try this. What day are you on?



Thanks Whip!  I'm on day 10    What about you?

Here is the link for the recipe http://www.acouplecooks.com/2011/10/roasted-broccoli-and-sundried-tomato-penne/


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2013)

explosiva9 said:


> Made this today although swapped some ingredients. Thanks.... was really yummy


You are more than welcome!  This soup has saved me many a day.....  I have changed the potato for sweet potato and it tastes good!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2013)

JewelleNY said:


> *Hi ladies, I'm here looking for more recipe options.  Here is my breakfast for today, steamed diced apples with cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg and some EVOO.  Also, spinach sauteed with garlic and portabello mushrooms.  It was all very good *


Yummy...sounds so good.  Pinterest has saved my be-hind...I found some excellent recipes there.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2013)

JewelleNY said:


> *Dinner, I found a recipe on Pinterest and tweaked it a little, I used fresh corn from the cob as I did not have chickpeas and I left out the parmesan cheese.  The broccoli was roasted in the oven first with garlic, I chopped up the sun-dried tomatoes and tossed everything together with EVOO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds wonderful...gonna try this!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2013)

Ladies, this is my last night on the fast.  I have loved every.bit.of.it.!  God has been so good to me during this fast, and the recipes that I had received from friends, family, Pinterest, etc. has been so helpful during this fast.

I will continue to eat like this, with some added extras.  My digestive system is in the best condition its been in in years...amazing!


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yummy...sounds so good.  Pinterest has saved my be-hind...I found some excellent recipes there.





Nice & Wavy said:


> That sounds wonderful...gonna try this!



I love Pinterest for recipes!    I plan to continue this type of eating even after the fast.  I am going to make the sweet potato chips to take to work Tuesday.  I'll post pics


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 20, 2013)

JewelleNY said:


> Thanks Whip!  I'm on day 10    What about you?
> 
> Here is the link for the recipe http://www.acouplecooks.com/2011/10/roasted-broccoli-and-sundried-tomato-penne/



Day 19!!!!!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies, this is my last night on the fast.  I have loved every.bit.of.it.!  God has been so good to me during this fast, and the recipes that I had received from friends, family, Pinterest, etc. has been so helpful during this fast.
> 
> I will continue to eat like this, with some added extras.  My digestive system is in the best condition its been in in years...amazing!



Wow!! Good for you!!!


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 20, 2013)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Day 19!!!!!!





Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies, this is my last night on the fast.  I have loved every.bit.of.it.!  God has been so good to me during this fast, and the recipes that I had received from friends, family, Pinterest, etc. has been so helpful during this fast.
> 
> I will continue to eat like this, with some added extras.  My digestive system is in the best condition its been in in years...amazing!



Wow, that's great for both of you    You ladies are inspiring


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2013)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Wow!! Good for you!!!


Thanks


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2013)

JewelleNY said:


> Wow, that's great for both of you    You ladies are inspiring


Thanks


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is my usual breakfast while on the fast, overnight oats (see recipe in the natural living forum) with raisins, steamed apples, cinnamon, and almond milk.  It is soooo good!


----------

